# Ryzen 2700x und die h150i pro



## MilkySign (10. Dezember 2018)

Moin zusammen,

meine Freundin und ich haben uns zusammen das exakt gleiche System zusammengestellt. Mainboard und Grakas sind jedoch verschieden. Das wirklich erstaunliche ist, dass die Temperaturen des Ryzen 2700x bei meiner Freundin rund 20 C° geringer sind als bei mir.
Nun gut, erstmal unsere Systeme.

System Freundin:

CPU: 
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 8x 3.70GHz So.AM4 BOX

WaKü: 
Corsair Hydro Series H150i Pro RGB Komplett-Wasserkühlung

RAM: 
16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit

Case:
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 (alte Version)

Mainboard:
Asus prime x470-pro

Grafikkarte:
11GB Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Ti


Mein System:

CPU: 
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 8x 3.70GHz So.AM4 BOX

WaKü: 
Corsair Hydro Series H150i Pro RGB Komplett-Wasserkühlung

RAM: 
16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit

Case:
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2

Mainboard:
Asus ROG Strix X470-F Gaming

Grafikkarte:
1x 11GB Zotac GeForce RTX 2080 Ti
1x 3GB 980 GTX


Im Stresstest mit Prime95 beträgt ihr Ryzen run 40-50 Grad C°.
Bei mir sind es unglaubliche 60-70 Grad C° - Je nachdem wie lange man den Stress-Test laufen lässt.

Ebenfalls taktet ihr Ryzen bis zu 3,8-3,9 ghz - bei mir sind es 4,1-4,2.

Im Idle beträgt ihre Temp. ca. 20-30 C°
Bei mir sind es wieder 30-40 C°.
Obwohl hier ungefähr gleich getaktet wird.


GOOD TO KNOW AND CHECKED:

Habe doppelt die Verkabelung sowie den Airflow gecheckt. Habe auch mal alle Radiatoren auf 100% gestellt (Performance Mode) und ich bekomme gut 5 C° auf mein System gut geschrieben. Allerdings zieht das System meiner Freundin mich weiterhin ab.
Aktuelle BIOS-Versionen sowie aktuellstes Windows 10 sind bei uns standard. Ebenfalls aktuelle Treiber etc. Die Temperaturen lesen wir mit HWinfo64 / Corsair LINK aus.
Natürlich sind meine erhöhten Temperaturen auch in 3D - Anwendungen festzustellen.

Habe auch den Kühler neu montiert mit neuer Wärmeleitpaste - meine Freundin benutzt die Stock Wärmeleitpaste.

Unsere Systeme sind nicht übertaktet - außer der RAM läuft mit einem DOCP Profil auf volle 3200mhz.

Die H150i Pro läuft laut Software bei beiden genau identisch (rpm der Lüfter / sowie rpm der Pump)

Nun - ich weiss nicht mehr weiter. Finde die 20+ C° schon extrem. Möchte auch ungern meine CPU jetzt bei ihr einbauen etc. Ist alles sehr umständlich.
Einen Luftkühler, der auf den Sockel passt habe ich leider nicht. 

Hat jmf zufällig eine Idee für die Ursache oder doch einen Tipp?

Gruß und Ahoi!


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. Dezember 2018)

Hi
Willkommen hier im Forum!
Vielleicht werden ja im Bios unterschiedliche Spannungen(Vcore)für die CPU voreingestellt.Könnte man mit HWInfo64 mal konrollieren.
Gehäuse Temps könnten ja auch unterschiedlich sein.Lüfterkurve?


----------



## MilkySign (10. Dezember 2018)

Hey,

danke für das Willkommen .

Der Vcore liegt bei uns beiden im bereich von 1,4... manchmal auch 1,5.
Mein Gehäuse bläst seit heute morgen ordentlich durch und bekomme nicht die Temps hin wie meine Freundin.

Danke für die Antwort 

Idle Temps gehen sogar manchmal auf 50 C° bei mir.

Lese im Internet Verschiedenes, von ist zu viel bis hin dass das bei Ryzen 2700x normal sei. 
Aber wieso hat meine Freundin dann so ein schön cooles System?

Könnte die WaKü einen Defekt haben ? Bzw. der Ryzen?

EDIT:
Haben alles genau gleich zusammen gebaut.
Es gibt keine Unterschiede (selbe Lüfteranzahl / Radiator an der Decke)
Auch die Lüfter habe ich natürlich doppelt gecheckt.

Bei BF V bekomme ich ca 60 C°
Und auch hier wieder meine Freundin mit angenehmen 45-50 C°.


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. Dezember 2018)

Naja aber sorgen machen muss man sich ja jetzt nicht denke ich.Jede CPU ist anders.Vielleicht kannst du die Spannung noch was anpassen bzw. drosseln auf 1.35.
Oder du köpfst deine CPU:Verloetet: Gekoepfter Ryzen 5 2600 bleibt 4 Grad Celsius kuehler - ComputerBase
Wodurch die Unterschiede jetzt zustande kommen kann man pauschal schwer sagen.


----------



## eXquisite (10. Dezember 2018)

Also bei 1,5V @ Base würde ich mir Sorgen machen, das ist nicht normal - dann liegen real wahrscheinlich schon 1,6 an...

Bei der H150i die Standardwlp drauf? Eigentlich sind beide WaKüs überdimensioniert und sollten keine Probleme machen und ich hab mit meinem DRP3 keine 60°C bei 3,9 mit meinem 1700er...


----------



## bastian123f (10. Dezember 2018)

Naja. Leicht höher taktend . Evtl höhere Core Spannung. Eine 2080TI und eine 980. Da ist es schon normal, dass dein System wärmer wird. Aber so sehr denke ich nicht.


----------



## MilkySign (10. Dezember 2018)

Danke für eure Beiträge.

Das mit der etwas höheren Wärme stimmt - das denke ich mir halt auch. Das was meine Freundin an Temp erreicht sollte aber bei mir auch drinne sein. Dass sich die CPUs so unterscheiden, dass + 20 C° drauf geht, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Sorgen machen muss ich mir tatsächlich nicht. Trotzdem bin ich ratlos. Habe gerade nochmal doppelt gecheckt. Ich selber habe die Cooler Master IC-Essential E1 Wärmeleitpaste drauf. Meine Freundin noch die normale von Werk aus (die halt schon auf der Wakü drauf ist). Habe schon am ersten Tag darüber nachgedacht und dann WLP ausgetauscht - also bei mir  - und nochmals die Wakü gecheckt.

Achja - es sei noch erwähnt dass ich die Lüfter der Wakü immer auf 100% habe. Sprich immer ca. 1500 rpm.


Ich weiss auch nicht. Vllt wirklich einen "bösen Ryzen" erwischt - ist auch mein Erster!

Trotzdem danke an euch!
Falls wer noch einen Rat hat oder doch noch Kommentieren möchte - haut raus! 

Gruß


----------



## buggs001 (10. Dezember 2018)

Die CPU hat ja einen 20°C Offset.
AMD Ryzen 7: Temperatur von 1800X und 1700X bewusst 20 degC zu hoch - ComputerBase
Ist beim 2700x auch so ...

Da die Mainboards unterschiedlich sind, nehme ich mal an, dass genau dieser 20°C-Offset bei einem der beiden Mainboards falsch ausgelesen wird.


----------



## MilkySign (10. Dezember 2018)

Hallo buggs001 ,

das es einen Offset von 10 C° beim auslesen gibt, wusste ich! Ebenfalls dass man mitr HWInfo64 diesen Offset "umgeht".
Aber nun das! Okay, interessant und ... cool???

Danke für die Info, guck ich mal rein.


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. Dezember 2018)

Würde halt schauen wie weit du runter gehen kannst mit der Spannung bis er instabil wird.Kann man bei dem Board eine feste Vcore einstellen?Über Offset ?
Wobei wenn die Temps im IDLE schon höher sind als im anderen Rechner muss das Problem ja woanders anzusiedeln sein.

Edit:Bei dem Ryzen 7 2700X wurde die Offset Temp wohl halbiert v. 20 auf 10
Zitat:"Nur der Ryzen 7 2700X bietet es noch, es wurde allerdings von 20 auf 10 °C halbiert. Die meisten Tools wie HWiNFO wissen bereits über diese Eigenheit und zeigen beide Temperaturen an."
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 2700, 5 2600X & 2600 im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## MilkySign (10. Dezember 2018)

Es ist ja wirklich nicht "gefährlich". Ab 85 C° drosselt der Ryzen, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe.

Das mit dem 10 °C Offset gilt doch für alle CPUs? Oder? 
Und ja der wird mir bereits angezeigt und die Temps die ich oben erwähnte, sind schon (-) dem Offset von 10 °C.

Trotzdem einfach nur seltsam.

Danke für eure Antworten. 

Gerne weitere!


----------



## eXquisite (10. Dezember 2018)

Sorry für OT aber du baust dir einen - einigermaßen leisen - Rechner um dan die Lüfter der AIO auf 100% zu setzen? Muss man nicht verstehen oder?

Gerade mit 100% Lüfter solltest du bei beiden Rechner nicht über 70°C kommen.

Also meinen Rechner hört man bei Vollast garnicht - da ist auch nix an außer die GPU und ne HDD gibts nicht mehr.


----------



## manimani89 (10. Dezember 2018)

MilkySign schrieb:


> Es ist ja wirklich nicht "gefährlich". Ab 85 C° drosselt der Ryzen, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe.
> 
> Das mit dem 10 °C Offset gilt doch für alle CPUs? Oder?
> Und ja der wird mir bereits angezeigt und die Temps die ich oben erwähnte, sind schon (-) dem Offset von 10 °C.
> ...



nope men bruder hat nen r5 2600 und hat bei 86° im prime noch 3,5ghz


----------



## MilkySign (10. Dezember 2018)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Sorry für OT aber du baust dir einen - einigermaßen leisen - Rechner um dan die Lüfter der AIO auf 100% zu setzen? Muss man nicht verstehen oder?
> 
> Gerade mit 100% Lüfter solltest du bei beiden Rechner nicht über 70°C kommen.
> 
> Also meinen Rechner hört man bei Vollast garnicht - da ist auch nix an außer die GPU und ne HDD gibts nicht mehr.



Naja die AIO habe ich auf 100% gesetzt um eben der Hitzeentwicklung entgegen zu setzen. Nicht aus jucks und dollerei.
Ich komme über 70°C. Max Temp bei Stresstests sowie BF V ohne Performance mode sind 79°C.  Ab 65°C schaltet die AIO sowieso auf 100%. 
Verstehe deine Aussage jetzt nicht? Die 100% sind zum testen weil ich trotz der 100% Idle-Temps von 38-50°C habe.


----------



## MilkySign (10. Dezember 2018)

Habe hier noch was interessantes gefunden.
Finde leider sonst niemanden der der eine ähnliche Lösung anbietet oder dieses Problem damit behoben haben soll.

[PSA] Asus ROG STRIX X470 users, if you experience high temps on Ryzen2, try downgrading BIOS to 0225 : pcmasterrace


Scheint ein BIOS - Prob zu sein.

Allerdings habe ich erst upgedated - weil ich sonst wegen dem neusten Win10 update Bluescreens bekommen habe.
Das Update hat es auch tatsächlich gefixt.

MIST! 

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

EDIT
UPDATE

Nach Bios-Downgrade leider keine Verbesserung. Allerdings liest mein Corsair Link die Temp jetzt richtig aus.
Wieder das neuste BIOS drauf.

Vielleicht ist einfach das Board schrott. Hm.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


EDIT 
UPDATE

Jo habs endlich herausgefunden. Ist ein BIOS-Fehler und alle warten schon sehnsüchtig auf den FIX. Hoffe das kommt bald.

Für den hohen VCore den Windows Balanced Mode verwenden. Temperaturen sind aufjedenfall angenehmer. Aber noch immer nicht nice.


Hier der Beitrag für eventuell andere Suchende.
Asus Strix X470-F Gaming owners thread - Page 57

Auf allen möglichen Seiten findet ihr Infos dazu.

Kann geclosed werden.

Danke für eure Hilfe - mein Ding ist endlich wieder leise.
Hoffentlich bekommt das Asus hin >.<

Peace


----------

